# Stolen Boston Terrier BITCH Puppies



## chrissie49 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi

I have 3 Boston Terrier BITCH puppies Stolen from my kennels

They are only just coming up to 7 weeks old and are not yet KC Registered or vaccinated etc.

They are all Seal Brindle/white markings.

They have been taken from the Worksop area in North Nottinghamshire

Chrissie
01909733254


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Look on Gumtree for sale also Oodle.com and Nottingham Evening post there are some real evil people out there


----------

